
I'm looking for a partner or two (here are some of my ideas, feel free to add your own here) - amichail

======
amichail
Anyone looking for a partner? My email: amichail@gmail.com. If you like, we
can discuss startup ideas here. In fact, this social news forum might be a
good way to throw ideas around to see which ones generate more interest.

~~~
palish
Do you have any ideas currently?

~~~
amichail
I am interested in collective intelligence:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collective_intelligence. How would you build a
service where thousands of people collaborative to solve a problem, create a
work of art, or play a game (e.g., chess)?

~~~
palish
That's a really cool idea. I doubt it could be turned into a successful
business, but I love synergy effects.

------
extantproject
What would a completely transparent company be like? All resources, records,
and processes available for comment (maybe modification?) by anyone. People
that have run or are currently running startups could make suggestions on the
business processes, the things going on in the company, and the products or
services. Maybe the more eyes/fewer bugs idea applies to business?

I'm not sure of the full picture; It's an idea.

Cheers.

------
extantproject
What would a completely transparent company be like? All resources, records,
and processes available for comment (maybe modification?) by anyone. People
that have run or are currently running startups could make suggestions on the
business processes, the things going on in the company, and the products or
services. Maybe the more eyes/fewer bugs idea applies to business?

I'm not sure of the full picture; It's an idea.

Cheers.

------
danw
I'm interested in solving the contact management problem. My mac/mobile
address book isn't flexible enough and wont tell me how I know these people
but CRM is too heavy a solution.

http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1457

------
juwo
I am looking for a partner too. However, I already have a product that is
close to beta. Looking for investors, partners, customers. See my thread.
"Have you experienced the customer-investor-team conundrum?" http://juwo.com

------
Nate
Have you taken a look at the Croquet Project?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croquet_project

http://www.croquetconsortium.org/index.php/Main_Page

There are some videos of Alan Kay demonstrating an early version of it.

------
amichail
I really like the photosynth idea: http://labs.live.com/photosynth. But can we
take this idea further? For example, what can we do with video? Maybe we could
put together many people's videos to produce a dynamic 3d world? One could
imagine allowing people to watch and explore events in 3d such as concerts and
sports games.

Another idea is to identify dense areas in 3d where people tend to take a lot
of photographs. One could then use these dense areas to guide people to
interesting places. For example, when visiting a museum, one might look at the
dense areas first.

------
extantproject


------
Nate


